# Hard drive transplant for HDVR2?



## jl1cam (Dec 10, 2002)

Hello, 

I have a Hughes HDVR2 that I upgraded to 120 GBs. Recently, tuner #2 has died. I haven't called Directv because I really would prefer to have a Tivo rather than the Directv brand DVR. 

Therefore, I was thinking of ordering another HDVR2 from eBay. My question is this: 

Would it be possible to transfer my 120 GB hard drive from my old HDVR2 to the new HDVR2 without doing anything else? Or do I need to do the Clear and Delete and do the whole upgrade thing over again? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jl1cam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Hughes HDVR2 that I upgraded to 120 GBs. Recently, tuner #2 has died. I haven't called Directv because I really would prefer to have a Tivo rather than the Directv brand DVR.
> 
> ...


If the unit is unhacked, then all you have to do is put the drive into your replacement hdvr2 and run clear and delete everything.

If you have hacked it, with zipper or any other means, and have run the superpatch to enable HMO, it gets even better. drop the drive into the replacement unit, run 51killer.tcl from bash, and keep your shows.
I had this exact thing happen to me yesterday. Tuner 2 died in my HDVR2. All I did to remedy the situation is move the unit I had in my bedroom, which had only 1 tuner active anyhow, into the bedroom, and swap drives between them.


----------

